# Internet Security: Kaspersky vs. Norton vs. G-Data vs. Eset vs. NICHTS...



## fazi87 (10. Februar 2010)

Also, kurz zu meinem Home:

2 Lapis (1 davon meine Sister die an und ab auf "merkwürdige" Seiten kommt, wenn sie eig. etwas normales wie CLIPARTS sucht)
2 Stand-Rechner
W-Lan Netgear mit Firewall und WPA (da WPA2 leider Probleme verursachte)

außerdem 1 Lapi meines Vaters und 1 Stand-Rechner meiner Freundin

*Summe:* 6 Rechner

*Kenntnisse:* Advanced (sprich: Erweiterte IT-Kenntnisse) --> Ich pass mir meine IS an !!!

Welcher von den genannten ist derzeit TOP?

(btw: wisst er nen aktuellen Test von Dez 09 bzw Jan 10?)


*Kaspersky Internet Security 2010*
Ich nutze im Mom. auf allen 6 Rechnern KIS 7 und war bisher zufrieden. KIS 8 hat bei mir laufend Fehlmeldungen geschoben. Die testergebnisse von KIS 9 im Sommer 2009 waren jedoch schockieren. KIS 9 ist  sehr langsam und nicht gründlich... (od, hat es sich gebessert?)

*Norton Internet Security 2010*
Lag im Sommer/Herbst 2009 kurz nach erscheinen sehr weit vorne, aber man hört immer wieder von zerschossenen systemen NACH Norton

*G-Data Internet Security 2010*
Soll laut Tests von Sommer 2009 schnellster und zweitbester im Schutz sein! Ist auch der günstigste per Amazon: 28eur für 3-lizenz

*ESET Smart Security 4*
Gibts ned auf Amazon, habe noch nie was davon gehört. (bloß NOD32 ab und an gelesen).

So, und last but not least: OHNE Internet Security betreib ich keinen Rechner mehr. Habe leider bei Freunden oft befallene Systeme bereinigen müssen (sprich: komplett löschen, backups teilweise vernichten etc)

also: welchen würdet ihr empfehlen? Habt ihr aktuelle Tests? Habt ihr erfahrungen zu einem der IS?
Stellt ihr eure AV bzw IS eher auf "scharf" oder auf "geschwindigkeit" ein?

Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Tipps und kein "Ich nutze das Internet seit a.D. 1910 n.Ch. viren- und schädlingsfrei"
diese Kommentare helfen mir nicht und interesseren mich auch nicht!

danke

lg fabian


----------



## Ezio (10. Februar 2010)

Ich würde Eset nehmen. Alles andere braucht mir zu viel Leistung. Von Norton und G-Data würde ich komplett abraten. Sind einfach viel zu lahm und brauchen zu viel Resourcen.


----------



## der_knoben (10. Februar 2010)

Versuchs mal mit was kostenlosem!

Firewall & AntiVirus Software Suite - Internet Security | Comodo

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Bald soll auch die neue IS rauskommen - so ende Februar anfang März schätz ich.

Falls du noch nen tollen Test brauchst für proactive Erkennung: Results and comments - www.matousec.com
und einer für Virenerkennung: http://malwareresearchgroup.com/?p=1223.

Also für weniger versierte Anwender stell ich die IS mehr auf komfort. Für mich selbst auf den besten Schutz.

Die Bedienung bei Comodo ist nichts für Zonealarm-Nutzer. Aber wenn man in Sachen Firewall+HIPS Ahnung hat, dann ist sie nicht schwerer als andere Firewalls. Nutze sie jetzt schon über 1 Jahr, ich glaub sogar noch länger. Also ich hab mit der Version 3.0 angefangen, jetzt gibts die 3.14 und die 4 ist im Beta-Test. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und super Schutz - und wie gesagt kostenlos.


----------



## windows (10. Februar 2010)

G Data schneidet in Bezug auf Erkennung meistens (mit) am besten ab.


----------



## Printus (11. Februar 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Ich würde Eset nehmen. Alles andere braucht mir zu viel Leistung. Von Norton und G-Data würde ich komplett abraten. Sind einfach viel zu lahm und brauchen zu viel Resourcen.



Das sollte doch wirklich nicht das einzige Argument sein, wenn man sich für eine Sicherheitssoftware entscheidet.

@fazi87: G Data bietet spezielle Lösungen für Notebooks. Die könnten für dich interessant sein.
-> G Data NotebookSecurity 2010 - G Data Software AG 


Ansonsten mach dir doch einfach erstmal selbst ein Bild und teste die Software -> GData Download, G Data Testversion - G Data Software AG

Bin bisher mit G Data immer ganz gut gefahren. Klar wird das System belastet, aber meiner Meinung nach in einem erträglichen Rahmen.


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn du (wovon ich ausgehe) hinter nem Router mit echter Firewall hängst, ist die Personal Firewall aus der Inernet-Security-Suit absolut unnötig und verschwendet nur Ressourcen. Wenn der Angreifer erst mal auf deinem Rechner ist (und die Personal Firewall was merken kann), ist es eigentlich eh zu spät.

Von da her reicht ein einfacher Antivirus. Ich nutze Microsoft Security Essentials Verbindung mit Brain 1.2 und aktivierter Blind-Clicking-Prevention. Das nervt nicht rum, ist sicher und wartungsarm und kostet nichts extra.


----------



## fazi87 (11. Februar 2010)

@ezio: stimmt es, dass NOD32 schon länger existiert, als die oben genannten, aber dadurch ausgereifter ist?

und laut chip.de soll G-Data Downloads oder zip-Extrahieren nicht merklich bremsen; i.Vgl zu Kaspersky, der alles um 40% verlängert ohne bessere erkennungsrate (sehr bedauerlich)

___

@der_knoben: Comodo sagt mir leider auch nichts, schneidet aber laut den tests gar nicht übel ab...

das problem ist, ich stell alle PCs ein, bis auf den von meinem vater; 
also es sollte in etwa so "einfach" sein wie bei KIS 7 (also Alle eingehenden blocken und nur einzelne ports und programme durch benutzer erlauben und überwachen lassen)

werd aber ev. auf den lapis COMODO testen, da diese auch oft außer haus sind und somit OHNE hardware-FW !!

btw: welche vorteile bringt mir COMODO 64-bit? dürft ne spur schneller laufen auf nem 64-bit Vista, oder?

___

@windows: ich lese eig. pausenlos, das G-Data seit Jahren immer an der Spitze am "Stockerl" steht, sprich: auf Platz 1-3 tummelt

hab aber bis vor kurzem nur aufzählen können: McAfee (was haben die eig im portfolio?), norton, kaspersky, avira, etc.

___

@printus: stimmt, mir liegt eine hohe erkennungsrate mehr am herzen, als "ungebremstes" downloaden, extrahieren, arbeiten;
aber: wenn G-Data fast gleiche erkennungsrate wie der testsieger hat, aber um einiges schneller arbeitet, würde ich das bevorzugen

jetzt, wo du es erwähnst, fällt mir auf, dass ich ja genau 3 laptops und 3 standrechner versorgen möchte
also könnt ich jeweils ne 3-platzlizenz normal + notebook kaufen!?

aber wieso sollte eig. die notebook-IS unbedingt schneller auf nem notebook laufen? haben die eine modif. engine, die weniger Ress. verbraucht?

und warum nutzt man das dann nicht gleich auch auf dem standrechner? da wird dann doch auch die erkennung und der schutz leiden, nehm ich an..

und gerade laptops sind mE eher gefährdet, da man hier auch direkt über WLAN bzw UMTS (eben ohne HW-FW) mit eindringlingen zu tun haben kann.

ach, bevor ichs vergesse: an sich reicht mir eine normale IS für die laptops, da die eig. nur zum surfen, word und ab und an downloaden genutzt werden.

trotzdem danke für den tipp!

___

@bauer: so, tacheles: ich sitz mit den 2 lapis und 2 standrechnern hinter nem Netgear DG834GT mit Hardware-FW, die auf "ALLE Eing. BLOCKIERT" und "ALLE Ausg. ERLAUBEN" ist. Auch der Thompson von meiner Freundin ist so eingestellt. Ich stell dann nur einzelne Ports frei (in HW- und SW-FW)

Jedoch werd ich für die Lapis noch ne Software-Firewall benötigen, da diese öfters im Uni-WLan ist und ich den typen ned traue. Oder beim mobilen surfen per UMTS (Telekom)...

Meinst du, wenn jemand meine Netgear-FW austricken konnte, schafft er auch die Kaspersky FW ?? ich werd mich dahingehend erkundigen...
dachte immer, dass das eher wie ein doppelter schutz wirkt; es sei denn, jemand geht durch den offenen port (der ja bei beiden offen ist!)

Weil an und für sich stell ich eh bei der Netgear (bzw. Thompson) -FW alles so ein, wie ich es brauche und muss dann natürlich bei Kaspersky FW nochmal alles anpassen...

___

fürs erste danke für die tipps; ich schau mir mal NOD32/Smart Sec.4 und COMODO an..

hoffe, ESET hat auch mehrplatzlizenzen im angebot?!

ach und, wichtig für nen AV bzw IS wäre auch, dass sie sich auch automatisch verwalten lässt:
soll heißen, wenn ich ne woche im ausland bin, brauch ich nicht täglich von freundin, vater und schwester angerufen werden, was sie beim AV oder am lapi bei der FW einstellen müssen ^^


----------



## AchtBit (11. Februar 2010)

Ad-Aware.

Hab erst nen mießen Virus gehabt, bzw. hab noch. Ad Aware hat ihn zwar erkannt aber mit reparieren war nix. Ich muss die Daten(50 infizierte .exe Dateien) im Mom in Qurantäne halten.

Folgende AV Soft hab ich getestet(in der Hoffnung - eins muss doch den Parasit reparieren können), Bitdefender, G-Data, Kasper Himmel AV, Norton, Panda, Avast.(Alle als Trial installiert)

Fehlanzeige. Doch wenns nur das wäre. Nur Panda war in der Lage den Virus zu erkennen. Alle anderen meldeten trotz 'deep heuristic' Setting, keinen Virus. Panda konnte ihn leider auch nicht bereinigen.

Das ist noch nicht alles. Avast konnte ich nicht installieren solang AdAware installiert ist. Alle anderen warnten, ich solle die vorhandene AV Software, deinstallieren aber konnten installiert werden. 

Kasper Sky! nie mehr. Deinstallierte ohne jegliche Meldung einfach mein AdAware und das Avira Personal(Avira hat den Virus auch nicht gefunden) und findet dann nicht mal den Virus.

Ich war stinksauer. Musste alle Updates erst wieder laden.


----------



## ZeroToxin (11. Februar 2010)

Ich selbst hab noch vor kurzem KIS7 und 8 benutzt gehabt, aber nachdem KIS8 mir wie auch der TS schon geschrieben hat nur noch fehlermeldungen ausspuckte, bin ich auf Norton Internet Security 2009 bzw auf 2 Rechner aufs 2010 umgestigen.

Meine Eindrücke: NIS2009 is etwas langsamer und bremst n bissl Leistung. Im Gegensatz zu NIS2010 welcher auf meinem kleinen HomeServer und meinem Zocker PC drauf sin. Am Zocker PC merk ichs sowieso nich aufgrund mehr als genug Leistung. Aufm Homeserver, welcher mit relativ alter HW läuft is aber trotzdem kaum n Leistungsverlust spürbar.

Ich hab meinen Favoriten gefunden ^^


----------



## AchtBit (11. Februar 2010)

adaware der neuen Generation ist, wie schon der Vorgänger, eine Sofware Perle.

Ist zwar etwas speicherhungrig(150MB phys. und 200MB paged, im Tray und Guard aktiv),  aber dadurch ists auch schnell. Nur das Front End startet etwas zäh, welches aber nur zu Verwaltungs Zwecken nötig ist. Die Plugin Tools können auch standalone gestartet werden.


----------



## hyperionical (11. Februar 2010)

Norton ist klasse, da man es gar nicht mehr merkt, da alles automatisch läuft und kostet nur 10€ für ein ganzes Jahr Schutz -  was will man mehr.


----------



## fazi87 (11. Februar 2010)

hm, ad-aware ist mir mal untergekommen: auf nem rechner von ner freundin von mir; bin mir bei dem progg. nicht so ganz im klaren, ob das jetzt ein virenscanner ist oder nur ein anti-spyware programm mit einem "AV-Plug in" ?!

hm, norton hat glaub ich nen besseren ruf unter den "durchschnitts-usern", als es eig. ist..

aber ESET klingt jetzt gar nicht so schlecht, NOD32 scheint ein geläufiger name sein (hab grad gelesen, dass ne v.2.7 nicht mehr supportet wird, aber der umstieg auf v.4 kostenlos ist; ergo beantwortet das meine vorige frage, ob NOD32 als "Name" einfach besteht und laufend neue Versionen erhält!)

und noch etwas bezgl ESET: die haben STUDENTEN-Rabatt --> 50%
bis zu 3-platz-lizenzen

also werd ich mich jetzt mal auf ESET NOD32 bzw SS4 konzentrieren und ev. auf meinen Namen und den meiner (studierenden) Freundin je ne 3-Platzlizenz auf 2 Jahre holen

nur so ne frage: ne 2-jahre-lizenz ermöglicht mir aber schon jederzeit auf neue versionen von ESET umzusteigen, oder? also, wenn bspw. in nem dreiviertel jahr die "2011"-version erscheint.. weil dann werd ich durch die 50% ermäßigung gleich für 2 jahre zuschlagen und hab dann längere zeit ne ruhe

aber first of all werd ich mit meinem lapi die nächsten 20 tage ESET NOD32 bzw SS4 testen
(ich muss dazu sagen, dass auf meinem lapi KIS7 als erstes aktiviert wurde, darum ist es HEUTE ausgelaufen und auf den anderen 5 rechnern gehts noch 27 tage ^^)



EDIT: hab gerade gelesen, dass NOD32 AV+Anti Spy vereint und SS4 zusätzlich zur Firewall noch nen SPAM-Filter hat (was ich eig sehr schätze, da der von GMX mE zum vergessen ist!)

also wenn noch jemand für mich nen guten SPAM-Filter parat hat (außer den tipp: nicht bei jedem gratis online-gewinnspiel seine email herzugeben ^^; dafür habe ich außerdem 2 alibi-adressen *hust*)


----------



## AchtBit (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir die 3 Jahres Lizenz für Ad-Aware Pro geholt.

Das Programm wird eigentlich von allen Seiten gelobt. Ad-Aware wurde zur kompletten Inet Security Software ausgebaut. Es ist noch nicht so lange am Markt. Die haben eine paar Jahre Entwicklung in die neue Generation Ad-Aware gesteckt und sind damit gleich mal in den Business Sektor gestapft.

Wie auch der Vorgänger, ist die personal Edition gratis. Kann aber nur über die Spyware und IP Datenbank verfügen.

Gibt noch ne günstigere Plus Variante, die zwar AV unterstützt aber leider nicht den Expert Live Guard.

Hier mal die Feature der Pro Variante:



*Umfassender Schutz vor Malware*
Eine mächtige Kombination unserer bahnbrechenden Anti-Spyware-Technologie mit herkömmlichem Antiviren- und Malwareschutz, einschließlich Schutz vor Viren, Spyware, Blended Threat-Malware, Trojanern, Rootkits, Hijackern, Keyloggern und vielen anderen Bedrohungen.
*Ad-Watch Live! Echtzeitschutz für Experten*

Ad-Watch Live! Expert sorgt für eine zusätzliche Sicherheitsebene durch Blockieren von Verbindungen mit IP-Adressen, die auf der schwarzen Liste stehen. Die Lösung fügt außerdem Prozesserkennung hinzu, einschließlich verhaltensbasiertes heuristisches Scannen, Registrierungsschutz und Netzwerkschutz in Echtzeit.
*Prozessschutz in Echtzeit* - Blockiert oder unterbricht schädliche Prozesse und infizierte Dateien, die versuchen, auf Ihrem System zu starten oder sich mit diesem zu verbinden, um zu verhindern, dass sich diese weiter in Ihr System integrieren können.
*Registrierungsschutz in Echtzeit* - Erweiterte Erkennung von versuchten Änderungen der Registrierung, ein Lieblingsziel vieler Malwareverseucher. Ad-Watch warnt Sie, wenn ein Programm versucht, Änderungen an Ihrer Registrierung vorzunehmen, wodurch Sie die Möglichkeit erhalten, die Bedrohung zu blockieren oder den Zugriff zuzulassen.
*Netzwerkschutz in Echtzeit* - Überwacht ausgehenden Netzwerkverkehr und blockiert Verbindungen mit IP-Adressen, die auf der schwarzen Liste stehen, oder mit schädlichen Websites, um aktive Bedrohungen zu identifizieren und zu stoppen.

NEU!*Genotype Erkennungstechnologie*
Basierend auf Heuristik genotype ermöglicht es Ihnen Ad-Aware, immer einen Schritt schneller als die sich immer weiterentwickelnden Bedrohungen zu sein. Dadurch sind Sie sogar schneller als Bedrohungen, die noch gar nicht geschrieben wurden. Ausführliche Informationen über diese Technologie erhalten Sie auf unserer Genotype-Informationsseite.
NEU!*Verhaltensbasierte heuristische Erkennung*
Extra Sensory Protection ermöglicht es Ihnen, nicht nur bereits bekannte Bedrohungen zu erkennen, sondern sogar bisher unbekannte. Die Heuristikerkennung findet und blockiert unbekannte und neue Bedrohungen und stoppt betrügerische Malware und Cyberdiebe, bevor diese Zugang zu Ihren persönlichen Informationen erlangen.
NEU!*Expert-Ebene Rootkit-Entfernungssystem*
Rootkit-Technologie der Expert-Ebene entdeckt und entfernt selbst die komplexesten Überwachungstools, Stealth-Mechanismen und versteckten Code. Somit ist sie in der Lage, sogar die hinterhältigsten Taktiken für den Zugriff auf Ihr System zu verhindern.
NEU!*The Neutralizer-Malware-Entfernungstool*
Erweitertes Entfernungstool zum Kampf gegen Malware, die versucht, sich nach dem Neustart Ihres Systems wiederherzustellen.
NEU!*Modus "Nicht stören" *
Bleiben Sie beim Anschauen von Videos oder Anzeigen von Präsentationen im Vollbildmodus geschützt, und zwar ohne störende Unterbrechungen oder Belastungen Ihrer Systemressourcen, zu denen es bei anderen Sicherheitssoftwareprogrammen kommen kann.
*Minimale Belastung Ihrer Systemressourcen*
Verbesserungen der Computerressourcennutzung bedeuten, dass Sie geschützt sind, ohne Ihren Computer zu verlangsamen.
NEU!*Download Guard* für Internet Explorer
Den meisten Menschen sind die Gefahren und Risiken beim Herunterladen von Dateien aus dem Internet bewusst. *IE Download Guard* bietet eine zusätzliche Schutzebene, mit der Sie Internet Explorer-Dateien getrost herunterladen können. Wenn die Datei schädlich ist, werden Sie beim Herunterladen einfach benachrichtigt, sodass Sie aktiv werden können, noch bevor Malware Ihr System infiltrieren kann.
*Toolbox*, einschließlich Process Watch, AutoStart Manager, Hosts File Editor und ThreatWork

Lavasoft hat eine Reihe nützlicher Einzelanwendungen entwickelt, die Ihnen dabei helfen, die Leistung Ihres Computers zu optimieren.
*Process Watch* - Lassen Sie sich eine detaillierte Ansicht aller laufenden Prozesse anzeigen, so können Sie bekannte Angreifer schnell stoppen.
*ThreatWork Alliance* - Identifizieren Sie schnell, ob verdächtige Dateien sicher oder schädlich sind - klicken Sie dazu mit der rechten Maustaste auf eine beliebige Datei oder einen beliebigen Ordner, um einen sofortigen Ad-Aware-Scan durchzuführen oder die Datei an ThreatWork zur Analyse zu senden.
*Hosts File Editor* - ein Expertentool innerhalb von Ad-Aware, mit dem Sie Ihre Webnavigation steuern können, indem Sie Änderungen an der Hosts-Datei hinzufügen, löschen oder vornehmen und dabei Navigationsverknüpfungen erstellen und unsichere oder schädliche Websites blockieren.
*AutoStart Manager*- Halten Sie Ihren Computer in Bestform, indem Sie festlegen, welche Programme beim Systemstart ebenfalls starten, und verringern Sie somit die Systembelastung durch das gleichzeitige Ausführen unnötiger Programme.

*Benutzerdefinierbare Profilscans*
Erstellen Sie auf einfache Weise persönliche Scanprofile, damit Ad-Aware nur solche Bereiche scannt, die Sie ausgewählt haben. Sparen Sie Zeit durch Scannen von Bereichen, in denen sich schädliche Bereiche befinden, oder wählen Sie zwischen den 13 verschiedenen zu scannenden Bereichen aus, einschließlich kritischer Bereiche, nur ausführbare Dateien, Zip-Dateien und der Windows-Registrierung.
*Scannen des Netzlaufwerks*
Scannen Sie Netzlaufwerke, damit Sie auf gemeinsam verwendeten Laufwerken in Ihrem Netzwerk Malware erkennen können und nicht nur auf Ihrer eigenen Festplatte.
*Automatische Updates*
Schützen Sie sich vor der neuesten Malware durch schnellere, kontinuierliche Selbstupdates, durch die Ihre Privatsphäre während der Lizenzdauer vor neuartigen Angriffen aus dem Internet geschützt wird.
P.S. Nach dem Lizenz Erwerb läd das Proggi erst mal das knapp 100MB schwere Basis Viren Sig. File.

Edit: Ach ja, Avira hab ich abgeschrieben. Laut der AV Soft hatte ich nen sauberen PC. Nun Ad-Aware hat gleich mal mehr als 300 Infektionen aller Art gefunden. Ca. 60 davon gefährliche Viren. Der Rest, weis der Teufel was es alles für digitale Parasiten gibt.


----------



## fazi87 (11. Februar 2010)

so, nachdem ich mir beinahe sämtlichte tests von chip.de angesehen habe, die nach berichten von www.av-test.org gehen, habe ich mich auch auf
www.av-comparatives.org eingelesen (sämtliche 2009er berichte gelesen/überflogen/studiert ^^)(die beiden werden auch auf heise.de erwähnt !!)


meine nähere auswahl, die ich rasch (20 tage) testen werde ist *trommelwirbel*

*Kaspersky Internet Security 2010*
(Ich geb ihm mal ne chance, laut av-comp. ist er ned so schlecht, wie ich dachte; schnell, aber bei der erkennung eher nur mittleres spitzenfeld)

*Norton Internet Security 2010*
(hoff. prügelt mich jetzt keiner virtuell, aber ich hab ihn jetzt bei nem kollegen gesehn und das ist kein vergleich zu dem schrott, den ich anno 2006/07 gesehen habe; lang lang ists her, vl hat symantec gelernt?)
(hat laut av-comp.org die beste kombination aus schutz und speed)

*Eset Smart Security 4*
(ich möcht es einfach mal versuchen, lt. av-comp sind die Top3 und NOD32 wird in div. foren immer wieder von adv.usern genannt!)

*G-Data Internet Security 2010*
(scheinbar einfach ein programm, das AVAST und BITDEFENDER vereint!)
(chip.de bzw av-test.org meint, es wäre vom speed TOP, av-comp.org meint FLOP, beide bescheinigen durch die DUAL-Engine besten schutz !! ich werd den speed wohl testen müssen ^^)


So, kurz noch ein hinweis: ich werd meinen lapi wohl zum testen abusen; danach wird formatiert *jaaaaaaaaa*
bei den tests schau ich mir hauptsächlich usability und speed an, bezgl. schutz vertraue ich auf beide genannten quellen! ich hau mir doch keine viren auf meinen PC *vogel-deut*

ich meld mich dann in ca. 20-25 tagen (falls ich ned vergesse) und schreibe euch meine ergebnisse (ohne gewääääähhhhhr)

thx4help
lg fazi


PS: ich bin von ad-aware und comodo irgendwie nicht so angetan;
ich will diesen und anderen aufgezählten programmen nichts bescheinigen, aber ich vertraue auf tests, tests, tests und teilweise auch bekanntheitsgrad und bin bereit, pro PC und JAHR um die 10-15euro zu zahlen

man gibt für soviel dümmeres geld aus, also tut das nicht weh!

und auch ich nutze viel freeware anstatt irgendwelchen nahmhaften programmen, aber da ich von COMODO noch nichts gehört habe und ad-aware mich bei der einen freundin nicht unbedingt aus den socken gehaun hat, lass ich das derweil (trotzdem danke, danke, danke !!)


----------



## AchtBit (11. Februar 2010)

Hab jetzt mal eine infizierte Datei zu Virus Total hochgeladen.

Ad-Aware erkennt virut32 Gen B(unbekannter Polymorph Virus)


```
Das Resultat
 
Result: [COLOR=red]7/41 (17.08%)
 
Loading server information... 
Your file is queued in position: ___.
Estimated start time is between ___ and ___ .
Do not close the window until scan is complete. 
The scanner that was processing your file is stopped at this moment, we are going to wait a few seconds to try to recover your result.
If you are waiting for more than five minutes you have to resend your file. 
Your file is being scanned by VirusTotal in this moment,
results will be shown as they're generated. 
 
AntivirusVersion Last Update Result
a-squared4.5.0.502010.02.11-
AhnLab-V35.0.0.22010.02.11-
AntiVir7.9.1.1602010.02.11-
Antiy-AVL2.0.3.72010.02.11-
Authentium5.2.0.52010.02.11-
Avast4.8.1351.02010.02.11             Win32:Virut
AVG9.0.0.7302010.02.11-
BitDefender7.22010.02.11-
CAT QuickHeal10.002010.02.11         W32.Virut.D
ClamAV0.96.0.0git2010.02.11           W32.Virut.Gen.D-145
Comodo39022010.02.11-
DrWeb5.0.1.122222010.02.11-
eSafe7.0.17.02010.02.11-
eTrust-Vet35.2.72962010.02.11-
F-Prot4.5.1.852010.02.11-
F-Secure9.0.15370.02010.02.11-
Fortinet4.0.14.02010.02.11-
GData192010.02.11                         Win32:Virut
IkarusT3.1.1.80.02010.02.11-
Jiangmin13.0.9002010.02.08-
K7AntiVirus7.10.9712010.02.11          Virus.Win32.Virut.Generic
Kaspersky7.0.0.1252010.02.11-
McAfee58892010.02.11-
McAfee+Artemis58892010.02.11-
McAfee-GW-Edition6.8.52010.02.11-
Microsoft1.54062010.02.11-
NOD3248592010.02.11-
Norman6.04.082010.02.11-
nProtect2009.1.8.02010.02.11-
Panda10.0.2.22010.02.11-
PCTools7.0.3.52010.02.11-
Prevx3.02010.02.11-
Rising22.34.01.032010.02.11-
Sophos4.50.02010.02.11-
Sunbelt3.9.2398.22010.02.11             Virus.Win32.Virut.b (v)
Symantec20091.2.0.412010.02.11       Suspicious.Insight
TheHacker6.5.1.1.1892010.02.11-
TrendMicro9.120.0.10042010.02.11-
VBA323.12.12.22010.02.11-
ViRobot2010.2.11.21822010.02.11-
VirusBuster5.0.21.02010.02.11-
 
Additional informationFile size: 744448 bytesMD5...: b2c20037d61b1d1621842bf836f760a1SHA1..: 89c48df2f664c9cf4b52d00fa8db273e57984afeSHA256: e24956c5ef53a6bd1390a1a5871edd92e4780b20e128382459cc9ae6d763363fssdeep: 12288:lGznmotjCuxhK0yFXybVXC98JpZonT2GqnnEDfXKZor6w8:lSnmofjhRC9
8JpeCG+nEDaer6w
 
PEiD..: -PEInfo: PE Structure information
 
( base data )
entrypointaddress.: 0x82850
timedatestamp.....: 0xa0a0a0a0L (invalid)
machinetype.......: 0x14c (I386)
 
( 8 sections )
name viradd virsiz rawdsiz ntrpy md5
CODE 0x1000 0x81967 0x81a00 6.65 35240be0e8e98853a2e8023e6edfc305
DATA 0x83000 0x1e340 0x1e400 7.87 5414a41be00444b9ff9d4eb209eed970
BSS 0xa2000 0xb0d 0x0 0.00 d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e
.idata 0xa3000 0x243a 0x2600 4.83 b6bf841342b27e640f00b61d8c053703
.tls 0xa6000 0x10 0x0 0.00 d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e
.rdata 0xa7000 0x18 0x200 0.20 32ed041937fa170b38a9e1af7f60d9e6
.reloc 0xa8000 0x8c54 0x8e00 6.65 f7dfd444a9e7c517000aaa9241ebea79
.rsrc 0xb1000 0xb400 0xa400 5.32 4c2c317397a6f504ca3c78bf6f31aa91
```


----------



## Printus (12. Februar 2010)

fazi87 schrieb:


> jetzt, wo du es erwähnst, fällt mir auf, dass ich ja genau 3 laptops und 3 standrechner versorgen möchte
> also könnt ich jeweils ne 3-platzlizenz normal + notebook kaufen!?
> 
> aber wieso sollte eig. die notebook-IS unbedingt schneller auf nem notebook laufen? haben die eine modif. engine, die weniger Ress. verbraucht?
> ...



*erste Tasse Kaffee des Tages wegstell...also:

Das mit den Lizenzen siehst du richtig. Zumindest verstehe ich es auch genauso 

Die Technologie unter der Haube der IS und der Notebook IS sind vermutlich die selbe. Die Notebook IS beinhaltet zusätzlich noch einen Datensafe, der die wichtigsten Daten verschlüsselt speichert, z.B. wenn dir einer deiner Lapis mal geklaut wird. Deine Daten sind dann zwar weg (falls du kein Backup davon hast - achja, n Backup-Tool ist auch dabei), aber der Bösewicht kann sie nicht auslesen. Ausserdem liegt der Notebook IS noch ein Notebookschloss bei, mit dem du deinen Lapi z.b. in der Uni am Tisch etc. befestigen kannst.

Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung und würde die Geschwindigkeit einfach mal selbst austesten. Habe vor dem Kauf auch oft gelesen, G Data würde den Rechner ausbremsen, allerdings kann ich auf meinen Systemen nichts davon spüren. Oh..nicht lügen..auf nem ollen AMD Athlon XP2000+, der noch in der Ecke steht, bemerke ich den Virenwächter doch 

Zu der Sache mit den zwei Virenengines, die G Data "einfach nur" vereint: Schon mal versucht zwei Virenscanner parallel zu installieren? 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie deine Tests ausgehen und wofür du dich entscheidest. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden. Und übrigens dank an alle die hier bisher recht sachlich diskutieren!

*zweite Tasse Kaffee hol


----------



## kruemelgirl (12. Februar 2010)

Hi, seit ich WIN 7 nutze nutze ich auch Norton NIS10. 

Kein Vergleich zu dem Zeugs  noch von vor ein paar Jahren.

Die Suite merkt man garnicht im Hintergrund.

Vor Win7 hatte ich Kaspersky in der CB-Edition drauf. Das hat schon mehr genervt mit seinem Nachfragen, was wann gestartet werden darf. 

Von Norton bin ich bisher schon begeistert. 
Und teuer ist es nun auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab auch das Kaspersky von CB drauf und bin ganz zufrieden. Norton hab ich mal ausprobiert, waren mir zu wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten. G-Data frisst Ressourcen wie sonstwas, kann ich echt nur von abraten.

Zu Kaspersky: Ich benutze die CB Versionen von Kaspersky schon seit Jahren und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Viren. Zudem ist es mir lieber, wenn das Programm mich fragt, welches Programm was machen darf und worauf zugreift als wenn es einfach Sachen verbietet und man sich dann wundert wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Zudem kann man meines Wissens während der Installation so einen Modus für unerfahrene Anwender wählen wo dann angeblich keine Nachfragen mehr kommen, benutzt hab ich den noch nie.


----------



## Ezio (12. Februar 2010)

Ein kleiner Tipp: auf ESET Smart Security Beta Program kann die aktuelle Beta von NOD32 und Smart Security kostenlos unlimitiert getestet werden. Läuft bei mir problemlos und völlig stabil.


----------



## fazi87 (12. Februar 2010)

also laut ESET fehlen bei der Beta-version ev. funktionen, die bei der finalen dann implementiert sei werden



> ESET Smart Security 4.2 und ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4.2 befinden sich in  der Beta-Phase und enthalten daher nicht alle Features und Funktionen in  der endgültigen Fassung. Es wird empfohlen, die Beta-Versionen  ausschließlich auf dafür vorgesehene Testsysteme zu nutzen. Beta-Tester  werden gebeten, ihre Ideen, Anmerkungen oder gefundene Fehler an   beta@eset.de Diese E-Mail-Adresse ist gegen  Spambots geschützt! JavaScript muss aktiviert werden, damit sie  angezeigt werden kann.   zu senden.



außerdem find ich den gedanken, auf allen 6 rechnern nur beta-versionen zu installieren, irgendwie nicht so spannend
wie gesagt: geld sparen ist mein geringeres anliegen
(alle 4 kosten rund 10euro pro jahr und pc; mehr als verschmerzbar)

___

noch mal meine frage bezgl 64-bit: welche vorteile darf ich mir von einer 64-bit version von ESET erwarten? geschwindigkeit? oder stabilität?

haben die anderen anbieter auch 64-bit-versionen und ich finde die nur nicht? (auf amazon und den seiten von norton, kaspersky und g-date steht nirgends etwas von 64-bit versionen)

bei kaspersky steht sogar, dass einige FUNKTIONEN auf nem 64-bit-system nicht funktionieren?!
Kaspersky Lab: Anti-Virus, Internet Security, Mobile Security & Antiviren-Software und Services für Unternehmen --> SYSTEM-ANFORDERUNGEN (unten!)

in nem thread von 2007 in irgend nem anderen forum stand, dass Vista 64-bit 2007 probleme mit AV hatte; dürfte aber vorbei sein, die zeit (hoffe ich)


----------



## der_knoben (12. Februar 2010)

Unterschied Comodo 32/64bit hab ich keinen gemerkt.

Bei Comodo hast du ein sehr starkes HIPS, was man von dem Rest eher nicht sagen kann. Die Frage ist nur, inwieweit der Nutzer des Computers damit umgehen kann.Ich kanns halt empfehlen, denn dadurhc lernt man auch ne ganze Menge. Man kanns allerdings auch so einstellen, dass man davon faktisch nichts merkt, solange nichts neues auf den Computer kommt.
Es ist halt nicht nur ne Firewall.


----------



## Printus (13. Februar 2010)

fazi87 schrieb:


> haben die anderen anbieter auch 64-bit-versionen und ich finde die nur nicht? (auf amazon und den seiten von norton, kaspersky und g-date steht nirgends etwas von 64-bit versionen)



G Data bietet laut Website keine extra 64bit Version an, aber aus den Systemvorraussetzungen geht hervor, dass alle Versionen 64bit-kompatibel sind.


----------



## fazi87 (13. Februar 2010)

Habe ESET ein paar Fragen geschrieben und wollte mal alle daran teilhaben lassen:

*E-Mail vom 12.02.2010 um 17:47*


> Sg. Damen und Herren,
> 
> @Technik:
> 
> ...


*Antwort vom 13.02.2010 um 09:19*


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]@Technik:
> 
> 1.) Auf Vista SP2 64bit können Sie nur die  64bit Version von ESET installieren. Die 32bit Version wird sich gar nicht  installieren lassen.
> 
> ...


Ergebnis: Die 32-bit-Version soll sich nicht auf ner Vista-64-bit aufspielen lassen? Ich werde es wohl testen müssen?! 

Und der Fauxpas gegen NORTON ist einfach nur herrlich. Toll die wahnsinnig schnelle Antwort! 

Ciao,
Fazi


----------



## fazi87 (24. Februar 2010)

mal ne kurze halbzeit-news:

getestet wurde bereits g-data, kaspersky und eset (aktuell), ebenso OHNE av/is

bisher hat ESET 2 "joke"-viren entlarvt, ich habe diese manuell von den künftigen prüfungen ausgeschlossen

g-data und kaspersky haben bisher nichts gemeldet

g-data hat das sys. spürbar langsamer gemacht (besonders der webseiten-aufbau; pcgh.de an drei tagen je vorm/nachm 14s-16s; die beiden anderen bloß 4-7s; dito ebay.at und andere seiten)

kaspersky und eset machen nahezu keinen unterschied zu einem sys. OHNE av/is bemerkbar


bis demnächst
lg fazi


----------



## fazi87 (5. April 2010)

so, wollt noch kurz das feedback geben:

durch diverse uni-prüfungen hat sich das testen teilweise verschoben
getestet wurde schlussendlich auf einem

- Phenom 2 X4 945 mit 8gb ram und vista 64 bit sp 2 und einem

- notebook mit 2x1,66ghz intel c2d mit 1gb ram und win xp 32 bit sp 3

*ergebnisse*

geschwindigkeit:

1. eset/kasperksky/norton
2. g-data

bis auf g-data alle auf einem level,
(eset braucht zwar am wenigsten RAM und hat den schnellsten DB-Update, aber sonst fast alle tests um +/- 5% gleich)

g-data sackt da aufgrund seiner zwei engines deutlich ab (surfen + arbeiten stark; downloaden und _Komplett-Scan_ wunderlicherweise kaum)

preis:

1. norton/g-data/kaspersky
2. eset


in etwa alle auf einem preis-niveau (bei amazon bekommt man g-data, norton und kaspersky um rund 30-40 euro für 3pc)

eset muss direkt beim hersteller geordet werden und ist nur als studenten-version (-50% für max 3-pc) auf dem niveau der anderen

usability (anwenderfreundlichkeit):

1. kaspersky wurde wieder intuitiver,
2. eset ist auch sehr komfortabel,
3. g-data machte ebenso einen guten eindruck
4. norton war mir zu verschachtelt,

erkennungsrate:

1. g-data
2. eset
3. norton/kaspersky


lt 4 versch tests liegt g-data oft an erster/zweiter stelle (mehrfach ausgezeichnet)

norton, eset und kaspersky sind auch immer unter den top 5 zu finden
(eset in den letzten jahren häufiger weiter vorne)

gesamt:

1. kaspersky/eset
2. g-data
3. norton

eset und kaspersky hatten für mich den besten mix aus SPEED, DETECTION-RATE, PREIS und USABILITY

g-data war mir zu langsam und norton zu kompliziert

gekauft habe ich *KASPERSKY* da ich hier noch eine vorgänger-version hatte, darum die günstige upgrade bestellen konnte und letztenendes bisher keine probleme hatte

und wir alle wissen, dass wir bei dingen bleiben, die wir kennen (und gut finden)

(wobei ich den KIS 8.0 auch gemieden habe...)

lg fazi

PS: norton konnte ich (gott sei dank) ohne probleme deinstallieren (mit anschließendem reg-clean...)

PPS: Eset empfehle ich aber auch anstandslos...


----------



## jovice (17. April 2010)

fazi87 schrieb:


> so, wollt noch kurz das feedback geben:
> 
> g-data war mir zu langsam und norton zu kompliziert
> 
> gekauft habe ich *KASPERSKY* da ich hier noch eine vorgänger-version hatte, darum die günstige upgrade bestellen konnte und letztenendes bisher keine probleme hatte



Ich hatte mit Kaspersky bisher auch keine Probleme und nutze es seit etwa drei Jahren auf drei PC's. Meine derzeitige Lizenz läuft in 9 Tagen ab und ich wundere mcih doch sehr, dass KIS für die Lizenzverlängerung für drei Rechner online fast 42,-- € kassieren will 
Bei MM gibt es jetzt eine 3-Platz-Lizenz für 27,-- €.
Bin aber am überlegen, ob ich nicht mal wieder zu Norton ob der größeren Erkennungsrate wechseln soll.

Was meint Ihr?

hatte früher auch schon mal GData, Norton und F-Secure. GData hatte seinerzeit jedoch keine 64bit-Version im Angebot, so dass ich hierdurch bei Kaspersky gelandet bin. Norton war mit damals zu Ressource fressend. Dies hat sich offensichtlocih geändert.


----------



## jovice (17. April 2010)

Ach ja, was mir noch einfällt - Firefox 3.6 unterstützt nciht mehr den Fingerprintsensor von Kaspersky.
Bieten sowas die anderen Anbieter an?


----------

